# recall keeps growing



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I have a feeling this is just going to keep getting ugly. Please check the list of brands..

Salmonella Scare Forces Diamond Pet Foods Recall CBS New York



Diamond Dog Food Recall Summary


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

It's getting to the point where we don't know what to feed our fluffs. :confused1:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

maltese#1fan said:


> It's getting to the point where we don't know what to feed our fluffs. :confused1:


Agreed.


----------



## Nervusrek (Apr 17, 2012)

That's quite an alarming list. I just "liked" the site on Facebook so that i can easily keep up with all the updates to the recall. Thanks for letting us know about the change, Shelly.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I will try to keep up on the updates and I will keep it in this thread so we do not have too many of them. It makes me sad these were a lot of decent and affordable brands.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

I think Im seriously thinking home cooking !!!!!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

*Natural Balance told me Saturday!*

I called natural balance foods and they had a few of their dry kibble foods that went through this plant. They said they do their own screening as well for salmenila (sic) prior to shipment to public. But they did a voluntary recall. All NB canned wet foods or treats are made in Utah. 

So this is an FYI only for anyone new that comes into thread. But check for yourselves, just sharing what I found out Saturday from NB.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Vitals - 16 now sick from salmonella in dry dog food; recall expands


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

This is so scary isn't it Shelly. Seems once a year we go through this.


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

I feed my babies Taste of the Wild. That has been listed on the recall. So far my babies haven't gotten sick. I'm going to see if the retailer where I got them will take the food back. 
Fran


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I have to say, I'm thinking home cooking may be the way to go in our house. I'm allergic to everything under the sun, so I won't give Bella a lot of the foods that are out there ~ because it may cause a response in me  . Since I cook 99% of the food for myself, why not cook for her at the same time? She likes what I eat better anyway lol. I will research home cooking options on this site, but 1 primary question. How do you make sure fluffs are getting food that protects the strength of their teeth...since this is what I like best about the kibble?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Summergirl73 said:


> I have to say, I'm thinking home cooking may be the way to go in our house. I'm allergic to everything under the sun, so I won't give Bella a lot of the foods that are out there ~ because it may cause a response in me  . Since I cook 99% of the food for myself, why not cook for her at the same time? She likes what I eat better anyway lol. I will research home cooking options on this site, but 1 primary question. How do you make sure fluffs are getting food that protects the strength of their teeth...since this is what I like best about the kibble?


 
Bridget, I have to say, I agree with you so much. Mia and Leo were on Tast of the Wild. Thank God, someone let me know, it was recalled. The odd thing was, the day before, or even two days before, be started to have an upset stomach  Hasn't since.

Now I have my kids on Addiction. If that gets recalled I will have kittens. Then it's time to home cook and be done with the nonsense out there.

I did ask my vet, I want to home cook for my babies, now she knows we do not get our food from there, and she told me, we can't even get the correct nurturianal factor down four ourselves let alone our babies. She truly meant well. But if it ever comes to the time for home cooking, I will just consult a dog nuturienalist. To make sure they are getting all they need, it can be done, so many people are doing it.

And no matter, at least to me, that the dog food company says they fixed it, you get one chance with my babies, and that is it.

Hugs.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Instead of waiting, just call the 1-800 # for the company (brand name) you have and ask which, if any were/are processed at the plant involved in this recall. They may not process all of their formulas at the same place. I did that with NB and found out that the wet I use and treats are processed out west in Utah. this helped me a lot with my pantry full of stuff....lol


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> Instead of waiting, just call the 1-800 # for the company (brand name) you have and ask which, if any were/are processed at the plant involved in this recall. They may not process all of their formulas at the same place. I did that with NB and found out that the wet I use and treats are processed out west in Utah. this helped me a lot with my pantry full of stuff....lol




Yes, the contaminated foods come from a plant in south carolina so if it eases your mind to call by all means do.

I too am looking at home cooking, have been for a while, however with a new puppy soon arriving I am also concerned about providing the right nutrients.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I recieved a notice today from the recall list I joined, I'm going to list the brands that are on that list it is now up to 14.

4 health
Apex
Canidae
Chicken soup for the pet lover's soul
Country Value
Diamond
Diamond Naturlas
Kirkland Signature
Natural Balance
Premium Edge
Professional
Solid Gold
Taste of the Wild
Wellness


----------



## doobie mommy (Feb 18, 2012)

I called the company Friday for Wellness foods and they/she said that ONLY the Large Breed dry was recalled, no dogs had been reported sick and that was the only Wellness food that had been made in SC. 

I feed Wellness dry, canned and treats so was very concerned ! I do feel better about it after talking to someone from the company, she was very reassuring and since no dogs had been reported sick from the Wellness I feel that they were on top of it.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

And again...

Diamond Issues Yet Another Dog Food Recall


----------



## doobie mommy (Feb 18, 2012)

:angry: When will it end ?! :smmadder:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

So that latest recall, yea it was a second diamond plant....

Diamond Plant #2, Salmonella


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Latest news Salmonella Outbreak Linked to Dog Food Has Sickened 22 in 13 States


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

*My dogs' food was on the initial list*

(Natural Balance Venison and Sweet Potato) and I stopped feeding it and got a refund.

I tell you, I have started washing my hands well after feeding putting the food in the dishes since then.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

One of the many reasons why I home cook all of Daisy's meals and dehydrate/cook all of her treats. This way I can guarantee that what she is eating is not tainted and has all of the nutrients she needs.


----------

